# Ferry From Greece To Italy



## Ian1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm heading for Bulgaria to visit some friends later this month and was thinking of returning via Greece then taking a ferry across to Italy. Can anyone offer any advice on which is the best route and how to book as I will not be sure of dates in advance. Thanks in anticipation. Ian


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

It all depends where in Italy you want to travel to.

Best thing to do is put a search in for ferries to Italy

You can usually book at the Port if there are any available.


----------



## Ian1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Probably will head for the Igoumenitsa to Brindisi route. I have looked on line and there are several available but I was hoping someone could tell me about their own recent experience.


----------



## NTG (Dec 16, 2011)

I don't have any first hand experience yet but I have booked using: 
www.hellasferries.gr
Brindisi to Igoumenitsa return journey was 289 euro's camping on deck departing mid June and returning July. I don't know if you will get a better price on the day?


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Ian1 said:


> I'm heading for Bulgaria to visit some friends later this month and was thinking of returning via Greece then taking a ferry across to Italy. Can anyone offer any advice on which is the best route and how to book as I will not be sure of dates in advance. Thanks in anticipation. Ian


Hi Ian,

From Bulgaria the nearest port is Igoumenitsa where you have the choice of ferries to Venice, Ancona, Bari and Brindisi according to what part of Italy you plan to visit.

At that time of the year you should be able to book at the port. All the routes have the camping on board option.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ian,

We have just returned Igoumenitsa Ancona recently, no problem booking at the port but be aware that most companies are now levying a fuel surcharge on top of the standard fare. Superfast charged an extra e15 per person and e15 per vehicle per crossing, its all in the smallprint and is probably similar on the shorter routes.

pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ian,

We have just returned Igoumenitsa Ancona recently, no problem booking at the port but be aware that most companies are now levying a fuel surcharge on top of the standard fare. Superfast charged an extra e15 per person and e15 per vehicle per crossing, its all in the smallprint and is probably similar on the shorter routes.

pete


----------

